
Will Banning Cryptography Keep the Country Safe? - lanecwagner
https://qvault.io/2020/02/05/will-banning-cryptography-keep-the-country-safe/
======
bediger4000
Article does not answer the question posed by its headline, but it is a short,
yet good discussion of moral panics, and legislation driven by moral panics.

